# This weeks haul - spoke shave id help needed



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I picked up this really nice Browne & Sharpe 12" square and some smaller woodriver as well, nice dovetail layout guage and some spoke shaves.

I know the stanley 151 as I already have one and use it. This is a nicer example so I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it - sell it/use it. 

There are two spoke shaves I can't find ID marks on - anybody know who made them?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

the two with the close up photos are what I need help id'ing


----------



## joe bailey (Dec 15, 2011)

In my experience, unmarked spokeshaves are not uncommon.
Your best bet is finding a makers' mark on the iron(s)


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

joe bailey said:


> In my experience, unmarked spokeshaves are not uncommon.
> Your best bet is finding a makers' mark on the iron(s)


that's where i look first, on the irons. these aren't marked even on those. 

anyways, those came in with other things so pretty all will be sold off except for the squares and the dovetail guide.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I just passed this morning on a 151 and one similar to your picture where there's a straight iron and a curved. The ask was 15 each and not a lot of room for negotiating. It was to much for me side I don't have an immediate need and spent the money elsewhere. I'd be interested in opinions on a good price for them though. What sis yo pay? Thx.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

railaw said:


> I just passed this morning on a 151 and one similar to your picture where there's a straight iron and a curved. The ask was 15 each and not a lot of room for negotiating. It was to much for me side I don't have an immediate need and spent the money elsewhere. I'd be interested in opinions on a good price for them though. What sis yo pay? Thx.


I will likely get $30 + for the 151 in the condition this one is in. Probably $15-$25 for the other two without the maker names. So, a 151 in decent shape for $15 is a pretty good price. Not to say you can't get one cheaper but if there's a good amount of cutter left on it, just buy it. 

These all came in in a large group lot at an auction I was at. I forget what the total price for everything was but I did pretty good. When I scored the box lot, a guy came up and asked if I would take $20 for the 151 and I turned him down. 

A lot of people don't think of things the way I do. But, I buy and sell antiques all the time. It's my primary business right now. At this particular auction, there were a lot of collectors - no dealers. Single very rare planes would go sky high. Anything in a group would go for comparatively little as the collectors already had what was in the box. So I bought those lots, took what I wanted and will sell the rest. Pretty efficient.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

How do you guys find these auctions? I don't even know where to begin to look for tool auctions. Don't worry I don't think I am in any of your areas, haha.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> How do you guys find these auctions? I don't even know where to begin to look for tool auctions. Don't worry I don't think I am in any of your areas, haha.


I'd tell you but then I'd have to kill ya... :laughing:

Not sure where you are in Maryland, but one auction I used to go to a lot was in Crumpton - eastern shore. I still go as I have family out that way.

Last few times I've been there the area seemed picked pretty clean. Yet again tho, a lot of older folks are moving on and up so the area might become good pickings again. Try it out. Amish diner in there to. Good cheap filling eats.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Gideon,

I don't know if anyone else here shares my sentiment but I'm not cheap. The fact is you frequently post questions about what you bought with the intention of reselling it. 

What you do to earn a buck is your business but I don't believe it's fair to profit on other's time in such a manor. www.google.com is where you should spend your time. Or between the pages of any of the number of plane books available.

Spend the money / spend the time doing your own research rather than expecting us to increase your profit margin with no return. 

Those here capable of identifying these objects were not born with that knowledge, we came by it honestly through passionate time spent on the matter.

I, and many others are here , are willing to help those individuals who are in turn willing to help themselves. I do not give handouts any more readily than I would build furniture for free.

Thank you,
Tom~


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Gideon,
> 
> I don't know if anyone else here shares my sentiment but I'm not cheap. The fact is you frequently post questions about what you bought with the intention of reselling it.
> 
> ...


so, in my time learning about these and the turn around help i've provided to others on this forum free of charge - should I pay you for you for your dear time?

I did google the ones i couldn't identify and came up with nothing. yet, where I can be of help, I do help. so, get off your high horse. this forum is this forum - not yours.

And, by this measure, you are cheap. And arrogant. Anybody coming on to this forum who asks for assessments on pricing no matter what their intentions are what - subject to your scrutiny?

Further, you've contacted me about pricing on one or two planes I purchased and said that you are "patient" and won't spend what a person can earn for a piece. 

I travel all over my state, I find and assess the condition of various pieces I find. What I do not keep for my self for use I sell. Are you upset that I haven't sold anything to you at a loss? Are you annoyed that I may have have cheated you out of something you wanted by fairly assessing a value based on current auction records?

In reality, you're "not cheap" except you are and have a chip on your shoulder about something the width of a hair. 

People come on this forum all the time asking about values of certain things and we help them except for you. Because you're "not cheap". Really, seriously, get off your high horse. We share information here, with each other for a myriad of reasons. Who are you to judge me? Your passion is greater than mine?

Within the past 24 hours, I've told one person where he may be able to find what he's looking for local to him and gave information to a widow who was curious about value on plane her deceased husband left behind. What have you done?


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

OK guys, calm down. The price of used hand tools have sky-rocketed over the last few years due to an uptick in the interest in handtools used for woodworking. Seems like everybody wants to cash in using ebay to sell their stuff. So I can see why their is some resentment shown. (me too for that matter, I once could buy a decent used plane for about $25, but now it's just gotten stupid) 
For the other side of the discussion, sellers, collectors use all sorts of sources to find a value and information for what they have, including forums.
You can ask, I don't have to reply. Actually I see both sides of this but I also refuse to overpay for value that just isn't there. Price doesn't = value. Price is determined by the market, but the value is determined by the end user. Ah, heck it's getting late.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

woodbutcher360 said:


> OK guys, calm down. The price of used hand tools have sky-rocketed over the last few years due to an uptick in the interest in handtools used for woodworking. Seems like everybody wants to cash in using ebay to sell their stuff. So I can see why their is some resentment shown. (me too for that matter, I once could buy a decent used plane for about $25, but now it's just gotten stupid)
> For the other side of the discussion, sellers, collectors use all sorts of sources to find a value and information for what they have, including forums.
> You can ask, I don't have to reply. Actually I see both sides of this but I also refuse to overpay for value that just isn't there. Price doesn't = value. Price is determined by the market, but the value is determined by the end user. Ah, heck it's getting late.


In the end I was doing two things - 1. showing a fun haul I picked up showing multiple pieces, over a dozen were taken in and 2. asking for ID help on two pieces. I love doing what I do and I like sharing my finds with like minded people. 

I do what I do and am knowledgeable on a great many things old and antique. I give help assessing values very readily and sharing information with fellow members on where they can obtain these things. I don't mind doing that - I certainly don't infer that I should be paid for my time in a casual conversation and I certainly don't discourage people from posting.

If anything else, I could be a pretty good resource for some people on this forum looking for tool auctions and sales. I see them all the time and there's plenty out there to be had. 

But this guy seems to have taken it upon himself to be the biggest ****** he could be.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Cute name. :laughing:

but for the record I can be a much much bigger douche.


----------



## woodbutcher360 (Jul 1, 2012)

ahem, name calling doesn't help, it just increases animosity. 
I haven't been here all that long, but I follow a lot of posts, and replies and I have found firemedic to be very helpful and knowledgable about this hobby/profession. (hobby on my part)
Just an old guy butting in, sorry.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Come on guys, this doesn't need to escalate. Frankly, I don't mind at all if gideon wants to post a find and ask about it. He may be buying and selling tools to help pay bills but he contriubtes in many areas including his own projects that I don't feel he is "working" the forum. Name calling on the other hand is simply not cool. Step away for a while before hitting send next time. (That works both ways.) Less reactionary responses and we'll all be better off.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

good points and I'll heed them. And for the record Firemedic, I can be a real big one to. 

If I were "working the forum" as I have seen others here do then I would understand the animosity. I have been approached privately about some stuff I was parting with and have sold to a few forum members. However, the only time I ever posted anything for sale was some months back when a group of vintage 1960's power tools came my way and I didn't even sell them here. There was no interest so I generally don't offer anything up on the forum unless I'm approached via private message.

I try to be very respectful that way.

I think some folks here take themselves a bit to seriously. If I post something that you find annoying then block me, ignore me or just move on. I generally do the same unless personally "scolded" when I don't feel that to be necessary. 

Feel free to look up my post history - I build things and post photos, where I can I post advice and have helped some people here which makes me very happy and I very much enjoy and appreciate what this forum offers to less experienced people like me. Firemedics knowledge is tremendous, insightful and helpful but I don't feel that gives him license to behave like an annoyed school teacher.


----------



## zipper (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't understand the problem here. It seems Gideon is a regular contributor to this forum and by my estimation provides more help than than he requests. I don' think he is inappropriate in any of his posts. The people that have contacted him to purchase some of his items have benefitted by his posts bEcause he filled a need of theirs. Who cares if he makes some coin. I benefitted by learning more about the value of items. I just don't see why is an issue. My only issue is that this has detracted from the original thread.


----------

